

Why Microsoft should concentrate on the post touch devices? - ArchieIndian
http://microreviews.org/why-microsoft-should-concentrate-on-the-post-touch-devices/

======
Niraj_
Interesting read. Is Microsoft listening? Is this writer the next Robert
Scoble.

~~~
_tarun
nice.. Post touch devices. Now that adds a new dimension.

~~~
JimmySob
I am not sure if people with move away from touch for random gestures. Touch
seems more controllable.

------
ria_ria
Microsoft will soon screw. Don't worry mate.

